# Target Bow



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd say the Hoyt ULtraElite. Any of the Elite series are great bows tho


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It would be the VE, but most of it is the shooter.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

i would say the 2010 pearson!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I like the Money maker.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

martin s4 scepter:shade:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

eather the VE or the PE with 3500's


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I think the vantage elite is a very good outdoor bow and the proelite with 3500 limbs is a great indoor bow. also the mathews apex and apex 7 are good target bows.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

I havent shot the Vantage Elite yet, but if its an improvement on the current Elite series then its got to be amazing =]
Ultra/Pro depending on the archers preference.
And that new Merlin Excalibur is a sweet shooter.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> I think the vantage elite is a very good outdoor bow and the proelite with 3500 limbs is a great indoor bow. also the mathews apex and apex 7 are good target bows.


the vantage elite that the hoyt booth goes around with is almost my exact draw length too. :devil::evil5:


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

i think it would be the vantage elite or the proelite.


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

it all depends on the shooter...you guys might say the best shooters in the world shoot hoyt. ya thats right for FITA but the best 3d guys in the world are mathews shooters. Guys shot 300's 40 years ago.... i think the only things changing in bows are axle to axel brace height and color


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

apex 7 is awsome i shot the 2010 person at the asa and i held like a rock with no prblem if u dont belive me well thats ur problem but it is sweet the hoyts are nice but my apex 7 is built for me.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

The Pro and Vantage Elites are great bows, no question. Personally, I like the Brigadier from Bowtech. It is very smooth, very quiet, nice and forgiving, and I think it is a great shooter. But, to each their own.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

This is a very subjectice topic. In my opinion it all depends on what you like and what works best for you. In my opinion I really like the Bowtech Guardian.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

I personally like the Ultra Elite but any of Hoyt's Elite series bows are good target bows.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

darn you man there are to many to choose from bowtech,hoyt,pse,mathews,elite,hca, and much more. personally my mach12 is great it has more hand shock than most wont but it is a tack driver.


----------



## slickrickjr50 (Jul 26, 2004)

The best target bow I've ever shot is my Bowtech Brigadier. It doesn't get any better than this.

Bowtech Brigadier
Ephrata Archery
Limbdriver
Viper
B Stinger


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I like one that shoots good. lol. i know next to nothing about target bows...


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

The best target bow out there is very vague. Its waht works for you. Me personally the Drenalin LD, Reezen 7.0 or the Conquest Apex


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

The one in the hands of the best shooter. I don't give a rip about what I'm shooting as long as I can get it to send an arrow pointed at a spot, into the spot.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Exactly as long as I know the arrow will hit exactly where the pin is, it is the best bow


----------



## hotshot77 (Dec 13, 2005)

*targett bowwwss*

bows can differ from person to person....not anyone shoots the same...its about finding the bow that suits your style that can deliver as well....many like hoyt elites or new vantage sure there great bows but some people just cant shoot them for a reason or another....some like the apex...good but too heavy for some...so as i said if you find the right combo of target bow ull be in bussiness.

for me i like the C4's.....soon to be C5's...


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

im not meaning to bash but we all know that the best target bow is not going to be a martin or a bowtech even. The shooters on the podium are usually going to be shooting a hoyt, mathews, and an occasional pse. Lets not kid ourselves.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hoyt_man said:


> im not meaning to bash but we all know that the best target bow is not going to be a martin or a bowtech even. The shooters on the podium are usually going to be shooting a hoyt, mathews, and an occasional pse. Lets not kid ourselves.


A martin shooter made the shoot-off at vegas this year, so you never know what can happen.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Hoyt_man said:


> im not meaning to bash but we all know that the best target bow is not going to be a martin or a bowtech even. The shooters on the podium are usually going to be shooting a hoyt, mathews, and an occasional pse. Lets not kid ourselves.


You just keep on believing that. I placed in the top three at the largest indoor 3D shot in Canada, shooting combined bowhunter and open. With a Blowtech. The other two in the top three were using open class bows that they were very comfortable with, while my Equalizer had some new stuff on it that I was still getting used to.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hoyt_man said:


> im not meaning to bash but we all know that the best target bow is not going to be a martin or a bowtech even. The shooters on the podium are usually going to be shooting a hoyt, mathews, and an occasional pse. Lets not kid ourselves.


it's called money. The companies like hoyt and mathews have very good programs where you get two bows a year, get paid to win certain tournaments, pay entrance fees etc. Many of the other companies either 
1.) don't have the will to invest in a good target program
2.) can't afford to offer a good pro shooter program.
If ANY of the big pros got a hold of a different brand and had time to get used to it the scores would still be very close if not the exact same. It's all where the money is. Hoyt and mathews have very good shooter programs so they are who many people want to shoot for.



and it's a good thing that mathews used to make an ok bow so they can bribe people to shoot them lol jk.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

If you gave say Levi Morgan a Martin or a Parker I am willing to be he could still get on the podium. Its all about practice and prep


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

i totally understand what you all are saying...................for example- My 3d bow this year is a bear instinct and i shoot very well with it at local shoots but when it comes to the higher up shoots like ibo i dont stand a chance. Would I be shooting better with a Hoyt or Mathews? to me the answer is yes. I shoot extremely well with my hoyt for indoor paper shooting but i dont shoot a high enough poundage with my hoyts for 3d(not forgiving enough).But i do know that hoyts can get it done.

Bowtechs/martins are good bows as are all of them really but some bows are better than others. 

again i dont mean to stir things up but these are my feelings.


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

2003-2008 First Place Tournament Results*Based on men's open pro fita, nfaa, naa, asa & ibo tournament circuits.


Hoyt-109
Mathews-56
PSE-11
Martin-5
Other-1
Bowtech-0


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

*!*

I would deffinatly reccomend the 2009 Sentinel from Bowtech! :shade:


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

i would recomend themathewsw drenalin ld, c4, apex, apex 7, ovation, hoyt ultra elite, pse money maker, anything with a big axle to axle.


----------



## yougoteem (Feb 3, 2004)

*PSE money maker*

I don't have a preference, I've owned em all at one point or another. The money maker is the best by a country mile for me. For you it could be something else. Just dont be "indoctrinated" and shoot em all with an open mind.


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

*Thinks to self* this looks like a hoyt thread .


----------

